# Burbot Fishing/Eating



## jathunter157 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey everyone
I recently went out and targeted burbot in Lake Superior and caught a few to my surprise and kept 1 that was about 3.5lbs and was wondering what is the best way to eat it. I have heard from SEVERAL people that they are the lobster of fresh water but I have not heard of any good ways to clean or cook them. I filleted the fish out already and that was an adventure itself and was wondering if anyone had any good tips on how to cook these suckers.
Thanks


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

As I am sure you noticed, there isn't much meat on them. The most meat is on the loins above the rib cage. Just cut the loins out, and fillet what meat you can off the tail. You'll just about wreck a knife trying to cut through the ribs like you would fillet other fish. Some guys peel off the skin first, like you would a bullhead. 
To cook them, just boil them up in water and serve with butter. Pretty simple. Or you can fry them up like anything else. Just don't over cook them.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are lots of recipes for Burbot. 

They like butter and lemon and like wartfroggy said "Dont over cook them" They have a tendancy to get tough and rubbery. 

They are good eats if you like lobster; dont tell your friends where you caught them and go get some more.

http://www.easyfishrecipes.com/BurbotRecipes.html


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

only kept one.....
Bet after you eat that one you wont thrown em back anymore:lol:..
Hope'n to get into some of them slimy turds this weekend


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Not a well respected fish in these parts. Try googling Eelpout, as they call them in Minnesota, they even have an ice festival dedicated to the fish.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

broiled with butter and garlic pepper seasonings. When done drip some fresh lemon over the top. DELICIOUS!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> only kept one.....
> Bet after you eat that one you wont thrown em back anymore:lol:..
> Hope'n to get into some of them slimy turds this weekend


lol yeah i agree with you on that one!!!!! Once you eat one you will keep even the little ones!!!!


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> only kept one.....
> Bet after you eat that one you wont thrown em back anymore:lol:..
> Hope'n to get into some of them slimy turds this weekend


I actually prefer Burbot over walleye. I was hoping to go after some tonight, but wimped out due to it being so ******* cold! The wind chill up here is rediculous! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kevin Lee said:


> I actually prefer Burbot over walleye. I was hoping to go after some tonight, but wimped out due to it being so ******* cold! The wind chill up here is rediculous! Maybe tomorrow...


Yeah that wind is killer. Hope it calms down before friday


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought sheephead was poor mans lobster!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

I caught a 26 incher a couple weeks ago and had never taken one home to try. It was interesting filleting it out, slimier than a pike. not as much meat as i thought there would be. I didn't boil it like your supposed to, fried it up with some perch i caught that day. By no means was it better than walleye and not even close to perch. I want to catch another and try boiling it. I don't like lobster though so i may not like losh boiled either.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

I always bake mine and they are amazing table fare, But I still remember catching my first one in my teens out of witch lake and being like *** is this gross looking fish. I use the peel the skin off cleaning method and they are great to eat.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

we normally do a wet batter then a dry batter and fry... I think, when fried, they taste more like Cod than anything else.. AKA freshwater Cod


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

First one I caught was walleye fishing on saginaw bay. I was going to take it home and try it, but on my way back in, a guy seen it and asked what i planed on doing with it. I told him and he offered to trade me 20 jumbo perch for it. Well that night I cleaned perch. But i don't give them away anymore.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

I've never tried them or targeted them through the ice either looks like i might have to try it any tips on catching one while out on the ice? I'll be out on gull tomorrow spearing pike.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

allwaysgrinners said:


> I've never tried them or targeted them through the ice either looks like i might have to try it any tips on catching one while out on the ice? I'll be out on gull tomorrow spearing pike.


I've caught quite a few while going after walleye. Seems like I've never caught one in less than 8 ft. I think they seem to prefer larger lakes/bays. Whatever i use for walleye they seem to like. if there are some in the area you will catch them, they are not picky and will keep coming back until you catch it. When i was a kid, we'd be catching walleye right after the sun went down and then not more than a few minutes after catching the last walleye of the night i would get another really aggressive hit, and thinking i had a big walleye, i would pull up one of those ugly slimy things. Then no more walleye after that. I dont know if they follow walleye around or what. but they are fun to catch, they are aggressive and usually put up a good fight.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

went out spearing for pike and seen one of the biggest dog fish ever. took a stab at him and missed. we were fishing a drop off into about 18ft of water on the edge of a weed bed. we also seen a lot of smallish pike and at least three over 30in. going to try for a bur bot Sunday maybe a tip up on bottom.


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> we normally do a wet batter then a dry batter and fry... I think, when fried, they taste more like Cod than anything else.. AKA freshwater Cod


 
That's right, they are a freshwater Cod.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

eino fishere said:


> ....but they are fun to catch, they are aggressive and usually put up a good fight.


 Really? I have never been too impressed with their fight. They pretty much just drag in and then spin or thrash a little at the hole...pretty sluggish. But they taste good enough that I like to catch 'em anyways!


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

ya i've had some not do much once hooked, but they usually hit pretty hard. sometimes though they put up a good fight and i think i will have a dandy walleye on til i see its ugly mug come throught the hole and then they start to roll, get line tangled and crap green everywhere. usually bend up my hook too. dang, i have to catch another and bake or boil it... anyone ever catch em around the NWLP?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

eino fishere said:


> ya i've had some not do much once hooked, but they usually hit pretty hard. sometimes though they put up a good fight and i think i will have a dandy walleye on til i see its ugly mug come throught the hole and then they start to roll, get line tangled and crap green everywhere. usually bend up my hook too. dang, i have to catch another and bake or boil it... anyone ever catch em around the NWLP?


 There are quite a few lakes up that way with Burbot in them.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

allwaysgrinners said:


> went out spearing for pike and seen one of the biggest dog fish ever. took a stab at him and missed. we were fishing a drop off into about 18ft of water on the edge of a weed bed. we also seen a lot of smallish pike and at least three over 30in. going to try for a bur bot Sunday maybe a tip up on bottom.


Hope you aren't thinking a dogfish (bowfin) is the same as a burbot....just sayin


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Carpmaster said:


> Hope you aren't thinking a dogfish (bowfin) is the same as a burbot....just sayin


that would be an awful tasting mistake:lol:..

Think we are going to splash the boat this weekend and see if their in yet...


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi Kevin, All my Walleye buds think iam freak cause i love Burbout, Eelpout, Lawers whatever ya want to call them...The ones i have caught up at LBDN always fight very good... I have a GPS location named the burbout hole.....Sure wish i was there NOW!!

"Fish On Team Bruce"


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

eino fishere said:


> ya i've had some not do much once hooked, but they usually hit pretty hard. sometimes though they put up a good fight and i think i will have a dandy walleye on til i see its ugly mug come throught the hole and then they start to roll, get line tangled and crap green everywhere. usually bend up my hook too. dang, i have to catch another and bake or boil it... anyone ever catch em around the NWLP?


I have caught many in the Grand Traverse bays. I went up there this past week and did not catch any nor seen anyone else catch any. The N. end of Torch is good for them providing it freezes over. It is all open water now. Crystal in Benzie Co. is good for them also.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

burbotman said:


> I have caught many in the Grand Traverse bays. I went up there this past week and did not catch any nor seen anyone else catch any. The N. end of Torch is good for them providing it freezes over. It is all open water now. Crystal in Benzie Co. is good for them also.


Were you fishing bowers? 
They have been getting them in torch just in different areas. We pulled one the other night on the south end fishing for whities. Heard of some up by bellaire hwy but also heard of the first shanty breaking through up there too... Tomorrow I am either splashing the boat or taking a spud..


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

Carpmaster said:


> Hope you aren't thinking a dogfish (bowfin) is the same as a bur bot....just sayin


 sure was quite a difference between the two once i looked them up. the dogfish i saw (bowfin) was a big one tho. but i wouldn't mind trying one of those eel pout (burbot). now that i know the difference.


----------



## 270wsm (Oct 3, 2008)

while icefishing lake of the woods a couple of years age, we kept a few ealpout/burbot and boiled them in Mountain Dew. then dipped in melted butter. our guide said it was poor mans lobster. it was pretty good, i must say


----------

